# My fuel injector went out



## jsmith48 (Jun 21, 2011)

My fuel injector is bad, my car will rev up high and barely move, has anyone done the procedure themselves?? I have little mechanical ability, is it a task that is going to be very indepth? My car is a 2007 honda accord


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

jsmith48 said:


> My fuel injector is bad, my car will rev up high and barely move, has anyone done the procedure themselves?? I have little mechanical ability, is it a task that is going to be very indepth? My car is a 2007 honda accord


http://www.ehow.com/how_4509065_replace-fuel-injector-honda-accord.html

Maybe this will help a little.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

though I really doubt one injector will cause high revs and total loss of power. more sounds like transmission problem. unless not one, but most of your injectors are dead, but then engine should simply stall.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

got to think about it - bad injectors will not allow car to rev. they are either flooding plugs, or not providing enough fuel, either way - engine won't rev or run.


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

The engine would not run or run roughly with bad injectors, if its reving, and you aren't moving while in gear, your tranny is in need of repair. I am sure there were warning signs along the way that you didn't recognize.

Don't drive it as it will only result in more damage, have it towed to a dearlership of tranny shop for inspection.

Mark


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

"My fuel injector is bad." Now I'm not a professional mechanic for a living, but I have worked on many cars in my friends shop to help him out. I have never seen a car with only "ONE" fuel injector, two (2) is the minimum I have seen in any car. Ex: The GM throttle body units. With the motor revving up, I doubt you have a fuel injector problem. Maybe an engine management problem with the ECU. This is a case where it would pay for a good diagnostic check-up.


----------



## westgateblvd (Aug 20, 2011)

Talking about the transmission.. Check the fluid level of the transmission first. After you see the level on the dip stick.. Take a sniff of the fluid on the stick. If it smells burnt.. You might need to replace the fluid. My 37 Ford as a 350 Chevrolet engine with a 350 turbo hydro automatic transmission. When I first started the car I tried to get it in gear. I could rev the engine, but with not enough fluid it would not move.. If you still think it is a dirty injector.. Try adding a can of Seafoam.. Al


----------



## Marty1Mc (Mar 19, 2011)

Have you pulled the trouble codes from the ECU? If you haven't, take it to an advance/autozone. They will do it for free. Fix any you find first.

If you are thinking the injector is bad, get an ohm meter. Normally, healthy injectors will ohm out at between 11-14 ohms. 

I have seen plenty of cars with a single injector go bad. Usually pintle type injectors are the most vulnerable. The E10,E15 type of fuel tends to play havoc with them.

That said, it doesn't sound like an injector to me either. As Urkoz stated, it will usually stumble, miss and have a lack of throttle response/power.


----------

